# Fastening buildings



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

OK, I'm just about ready to affix my buildings to the foamboard after installing the lights (LED's)
Do you folks have a favorite method of doing that procedure?
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Velcro.  I use Velcro for lots of things, makes it easy to remove and replace later...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Gravity. Worked fine for me with my buildings! Makes building pickup, cleaning, etc. easy.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Velcro.  I use Velcro for lots of things, makes it easy to remove and replace later...


Darn, that's a good idea



> Gravity. Worked fine for me with my buildings! Makes building pickup, cleaning, etc. easy.


So is that.

Glad someone else asked this question - I was going to ask it this week anyway


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Few dot's of latex caulk.
Simple 
easy removal like TJ
stuck to it like gunrunnerjohn


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

TJ,
I really like the "gravity" idea, but don't they shift a bit after awhile just from the vibration of the trains going past?
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I suspect the "gravity" method might work for most things, but I suspect you'll want some of them attached a bit more securely.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Drill two more holes and twist a pipe cleaner. The craft ones are twelve inches long.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I like Velcro, don't have to crawl under the platform.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

raleets said:


> TJ,
> I really like the "gravity" idea, but don't they shift a bit after awhile just from the vibration of the trains going past?
> Bob


Not too much ... my kids and I run the trains pretty gently. That said, some of the ideas presented above (dabs of caulk, etc.) all seem quite reasonable if you have any concerns about movement. Go for it!

TJ


----------



## Jammer Six (Feb 10, 2011)

So, gazing at random threads in awe, this occurred to me:

if one could move one's buildings and industries at will, one could operate for a couple hours, solve all the switching puzzles, and then move everything around, completely changing the layout!

Does anyone do that? Am I "discovering" old ground?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

How do you hide velcro tabs? Don't they lift the building, being two pieces?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

T-Man said:


> How do you hide velcro tabs? Don't they lift the building, being two pieces?


That's what the recess in the foam bed is for.


----------

